# Quail Quota Hunts



## Coach K (Nov 3, 2013)

I am again offering dog power, (in an effort to get my dogs into as many wild birds as possible), to anyone that has got picked for a quota hunt.  I know all the quota hunt WMA's "fairly well"   OR if you have a deer lease that has some wild coveys my dogs would be glad to show you how Llewellins work on wild birds. 

The only conflict that may come up on weekends is if I have to guide at any of the plantations I part time help at.

Please pm me if you are at all interested.  Again, I do this for free just so I can get my dogs into more wild birds.


----------



## Jim P (Nov 4, 2013)

When will we know if we fot picked for a hunt??


----------



## Coach K (Nov 4, 2013)

I think most people have heard from Di-Lane.  I'm not sure about the later hunts.  Call the region office, of the hunt, if you're not sure.


----------



## OILMAN (Nov 4, 2013)

I believe the dNR has released all of the quota results. I got drawn for the 3rd hunt at silver lake, I've got a dog, but those llewellins sure are fine looking dogs!


----------



## Setter Jax (Nov 5, 2013)

Jim P, you should have gotten an email.  The results are out, log onto the site and you can check to see if you were drawn.  I didn't get picked this year.  Still going to apply for FL.  Do you want the info on Blue Springs.  It's close to Bud's farm.  Not that far a drive for you.

SJ


----------



## Jim P (Nov 5, 2013)

Shon is that the same place we went to


----------



## Setter Jax (Nov 6, 2013)

Jim, differant place, it's close to Bud's farm.  Not sure if you turkey hunt but the FL quota is on for Spring Season.  I put in for Ralph Simmons MWA it's close to you on the FL / GA line.  No fee to put in for the drawing.  I can send you the link if you are interested.


----------



## Jim P (Nov 6, 2013)

That would be good


----------



## coveyrise (Nov 7, 2013)

OILMAN said:


> I believe the dNR has released all of the quota results. I got drawn for the 3rd hunt at silver lake, I've got a dog, but those llewellins sure are fine looking dogs!



They should shut all hunting down on Silver Lake until a management plan can be decided on and implemented. This will take years to be done properly. It shows how just plain stupid the Ga. DNR can be. Their own covey call counts from 2 picture perfect days[cool mornings, clear sky and no wind] and 10 listening points showed the resident population to be..... get this, a whopping 4 coveys! Silver Lake could have been a quail hunters dream if it would have been managed properly. I feel sorry for the few remaining birds on that place. 
Congratulations on getting picked. Hope you will take a camera instead of a shotgun this year.  We are down to our last cigar on that place. No need to kill the few remaining seed.


----------



## dug714 (Nov 7, 2013)

I got my reply for the youth hunt yesterday.Coach K, what part of the state are you from?The youth hunt only allows 6 birds. I have a lab that points, but he might need a hand.


----------



## Coach K (Nov 11, 2013)

dug714 said:


> I got my reply for the youth hunt yesterday.Coach K, what part of the state are you from?The youth hunt only allows 6 birds. I have a lab that points, but he might need a hand.



Send me a pm if you get a chance or email.  
xerxesllewellins@gmail.com.


----------



## Coach K (Dec 5, 2013)

Looking forward to the hunts everyone.  If anyone else needs help later in Dec. just send me a note! ;-)  xerxesllewellins@gmail.com


----------



## Coach K (Dec 14, 2013)

*Di-Lane Plantation*

Thank you Matthew Moore for letting me help you guys out with some extra dogs for your hunt.  It's always nice to hunt with some fellas that are a couple of the best shots I have seen in quite some time.  I think we had at least one occurrence of a one shot double (two birds with one shot).  & it may have been two times?

Maggie is also a dog to be proud of, for sure.  She did seem lonely, to me though! ;-)  You certainly are going to have to add to your kennel so she has some regular buddies to hunt with! 

I wish I could have gotten a photo of Maggie on point w/ that "small" covey, too!

All the best, guys & that was one of the best times I've had in the rain huntin' quail!   

Hatch


----------



## Coach K (Dec 14, 2013)

-Post hunt photo-
a nice little shoot 
we found just a few birds, eh?
Now, it's time to rest up for Sun!


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 14, 2013)

nice what was the covey count.


----------



## moore0661 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks again Dave.  The dog work, the habitat, and the quail numbers were truly world class.  By far the best quail hunting I've ever experienced.  I think me and Ray had a smile on our face the entire hunt.

As far as the shooting, its kinda hard to miss shooting into 20 and 30 bird coveys.

If anyone gets an opportunity to hunt with Dave, take it.  Great guy with some great dogs.


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 15, 2013)

Did the state do some early release or was the hatch just that good.


----------



## Coach K (Dec 19, 2013)

Matthew & Ray,

You guys were world class, as well.  It is a real treat when the dogs know there are going to be birds on the ground after they work so hard to find 'em.  I haven't seen anyone hunt wild quail that were better shots than you guys, except maybe Mike Holloway!  But, he's been hunting wild quail since he was big enough to see over the partridge pea! ;-)

This brings me to Wednesday's 12/18 Di-Lane hunt with the aforementioned, Holloway, who is my closest quail hunting friend.  Mike also has two of Bull's prodigy, as well.  & we were both lucky enough to have another stellar day, besides the afternoon getting a little warm for the dogs.  All the dogs had more points than my retracting memory could handle which made it nice to be able to start taking photos for posterity.  I hope you'all will enjoy seeing a few.


----------



## Coach K (Dec 19, 2013)

Another Di-Lane Photo!  Photo loader is 
working on "Molasses in January Speed"

More to follow if they will load!


----------



## Coach K (Dec 19, 2013)

Holloway's Cape nailing one of those hard to find singles!


----------



## setters (Dec 19, 2013)

Great pics!  It sounds like you have that place figured out.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Coach K (Dec 19, 2013)

"T" on a single.


----------



## moore0661 (Dec 19, 2013)

Great pics Dave.  You couldn't have asked for better Weather yesterday.  

Did ya'll get on any woodcock?


----------



## Coach K (Dec 19, 2013)

A lighter moment - I had "lightly" hit a bird & "T" was trying to track it down in the brush.  It ended up back up in this rotted out 'ol deadfall.  "T" was digging like a gopher trying to excavate the "rooster down under".  You can see he has dug himself about a half a body's length hole trying to get this crippled bird.  

Well, we finally got him!  It was certainly worth the extra effort.


----------



## Coach K (Dec 19, 2013)

"T" pointed a woodcock, but it flushed so slow that it threw my timing off & I missed.  "T" went to retrieve, not heeding my !!WHOA!! & bumped it way back in the woods, so we just let it go where I promptly gave "T" a refresher in what WHOA means by making him stand where he should have stopped while I kicked around for a minute just in case there might have been another bird.


----------



## fredw (Dec 20, 2013)

Coach K said:


> "T" pointed a woodcock, but it flushed so slow that it threw my timing off & I missed.


Don't you hate it when they do that? 

Looks like another fine day with the Lews.


----------



## Coach K (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes, Fred!  It certainly was a far cry from that space shuttle woodcock from a few years back that I shot with your gun.  I still have a "crick" in my neck from that one!  ;-)  Send me a note when you have time to go.  We haven't been seeing the #'s, yet for WC.  Haven't tried to hunt them once so far this year.


----------



## Coach K (Dec 21, 2013)

A HUGE Thank you to Jason Briley for the invite to add dog power to his hunt this past weekend 12/21.  Even though the temps were outrageous, it was a great time.  As with every year, this leaves me wishing Di-Lane had continued their hunting dates at least for Saturdays through January.  Especially since quail #'s are so good.

Photos to follow & hopefully Jason & Will can let everyone know how bad Di-Lane is, so no one even need bother about signing up for the quota hunts next year! ;-)  

Photos to follow (Just a couple) from Jason's hunt.


----------



## Coach K (Dec 22, 2013)

*Baptism to Wild Quail Hunting in GA!*

Photos of Jason Briley's Di-Lane Hunt.  Congratulations Jason & Will on your first wild Bobwhite quail.  Nothing to shooting into those 20-30 bird coveys, eh?


----------



## Coach K (Dec 22, 2013)

#1 Some pooped out, cut up & plain "dog tired" bird dogs.  They earned their keep today, for sure!

#2 Also, Moll found the last covey of the day w/ Bull' coming in for a successful back even though this covey was running around all spread out by the time we got there.  Tails were wilting in the heat by this time of the day!  They both held perfectly, though, so that all three shooters brought birds down on this huge 30+ bird covey rise!  

**Top 20 signs that you're hunting your dogs enough - #17 - all the hair across the bridge of their noses is worn off from busting so much brush!**


----------



## Coach K (Dec 22, 2013)

*End of the day Photo!*

The whole group will sleep very well this night w/ dreams of hard hunting dogs, single flushes, solid points & fast covey rises!

"dogs" & gunners pictured (l to r) are  "Moll", Will, "T", Jason w/ his dog "Sadie", Coach K & "Bull".


----------



## Coach K (Dec 22, 2013)

**Attn: Quota Hunters for remaining Di-Lane hunts: - Is everyone sure they have enough dog power for the last Di-Lane hunt on Dec. 31st.? ;-)  I can guarantee you that my crew can help you find some additional coveys!**  PM me if you have a spot.


----------



## moore0661 (Dec 22, 2013)

Dave, anymore hunting out there this year and your dogs are going to be spoiled for life.

If anyone is interested in seeing some great dog work, I'd take him up on this offer.  I can vouch for him.  Llewellin's have a reputation for being a great walking bird dog and I was thoroughly impressed with what I saw.  The way his dogs hunted was a great representation of the breed. Truly something to be proud of. Plus Dave is a great guy.  It was a pleasure spending the day with him enjoying the greatest sport in the world.


----------



## JonesCoJason (Dec 23, 2013)

We had a great time.  my first ever wild bird experience and I can't wait to have another.  if you get the chance to hunt with Dave and his dogs you should definitely take it.  Also my pup had a great time and some really good experience.


----------



## Coach K (Dec 27, 2013)

moore0661 said:


> Dave, anymore hunting out there this year and your dogs are going to be spoiled for life.
> 
> If anyone is interested in seeing some great dog work, I'd take him up on this offer.  I can vouch for him.  Llewellin's have a reputation for being a great walking bird dog and I was thoroughly impressed with what I saw.  The way his dogs hunted was a great representation of the breed. Truly something to be proud of. Plus Dave is a great guy.  It was a pleasure spending the day with him enjoying the greatest sport in the world.



Matthew,  We are definitely going to risk them being spoiled!  I do want to relate this little story.  Every time we drive to Di-Lane, we come to the corner with the Cotton Gin, where truck load size bales of cotton sit in the field.  When we get to that corner "T" will inevitably wake up from his sleep behind me & thrust his nose out the window.  This usually is around 2 or 3 am when we pull in to camp the day of the hunt.  Just as I know from seeing that ritual site of cotton bales in the field, "T" also knows from his "scent memory picture" that we're going to have a day to remember! 

Also, another photo of Bull' on point during our hunt w/ Mike Holloway.


----------



## coachdoug87 (Dec 27, 2013)

This looks like a great hunt. I did not
Get picked for a quota hunt this year,
But I will apply again next year. Glad
The numbers are so good at Dilane.
 Those setters look almost as good
As mine.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 29, 2013)

coachdoug87 said:


> This looks like a great hunt. I did not
> Get picked for a quota hunt this year,
> But I will apply again next year. Glad
> The numbers are so good at Dilane.
> ...



The nice thing about Di-Lane is the birds get supplemented by trials.  They run a ton of trials there and release a ton of birds.  As long as that continues, there should always be a nice combination of wild and released birds for the quota hunts.


----------



## Coach K (Dec 31, 2013)

coachdoug87 said:


> This looks like a great hunt. I did not
> Get picked for a quota hunt this year,
> But I will apply again next year. Glad
> The numbers are so good at Dilane.
> ...



Coach,  We're going to have to see those setters then!   I had the chance to run my "T" dog with a friend's English Setter Field Trial blooded dog.  He hunts the majority of the time on wild birds, as well.  He has a very nice dog.  I rated him as one of the two best we've hunted with.  The dog is a looker, too!

The place we hunted really brought back my many years of hunting Kentucky for wild quail.


----------



## coachdoug87 (Jan 1, 2014)

All kidding aside, those are some impressive setters. Some
Of the best looking I have seen. I would love to see them
Hunt. I'll bet they could handle some grouse. Let me
Know if you ever want to hunt in the mountains.


----------



## Coach K (Jan 2, 2014)

Coach D,

They've handled a few Ruffed Grouse ;-)  Been going for quite a few years, now.  Let's try next season.  PM me your email & I'll send you my contact information.  Would love to see the dogs hunt together in the hills.  It will remind me of the few times I got to hunt Eastern KY.  

"Find us on facebook" to check out all our adventures! 
https://www.facebook.com/xerxes.llewellins

Coach K


----------



## coachdoug87 (Jan 3, 2014)

Will send pm


----------

